# Spain weather. save to your pc?



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

www.malagaweather.com. Have a Browse through our weather station .
Estacion tiempo Vinuela lake.
Have a look at *Malaga weather, *Spain weather .Space weather.and even track ships , with the AIS ship tracker in the med, 
*Not to good for this week.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

The 'AIS ship tracker' is very interesting . . i notice that the ship named 'NATALIE' is not under command and drifting just south of & slightly west off the coast at Fuengirola ! . .its carrying 'deck cargo' . . hope no ones got their motorhome lashed down on deck !


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Loads of info on a surprisingly old-fashioned-looking website!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

That's a pretty misleading title to a thread.
I've come here and expected to be shown how to download a few hours of sunshine.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

autostratus said:


> That's a pretty misleading title to a thread.
> I've come here and expected to be shown how to download a few hours of sunshine.


You want a Welsh website for sunshine . .


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> You want a Welsh website for sunshine . .


_You_ want a sou'wester for sunshine. :lol:


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes. the ship tracker is great, not under command I take it is Anchored.(fingers x'ed) Ahh ! sunshine? but we do get 300 hundred odd days of it.
I think its a great weather station, and just over in the next valley. have a look at the Sierras webcam. But the weather here is very very local because of the Montana's , This was last week (see photo).


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

silversurfa said:


> Yes. the ship tracker is great, not under command I take it is Anchored


Here is definition of "Not Under Command" from the International Regulations for the Prevention of Collisions at Sea (ColRegs):

The term "vessel not under command" means a vessel which through some exceptional circumstance is unable to maneuver as required by these Rules and is therefore unable to keep out of the way of another vessel.

If a vessel is NUC then it won't be anchored but if it is anchored it comes under a different rule of the ColRegs.

Cheers,

Mike


----------

